# Does personal insurance cover delivery jobs?



## Muki (Oct 15, 2015)

If one was delivering pizzas or delivering for Amazon flex would this be the same as driving for Uber to private insurers?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

*from an esurance article:*

*https://www.esurance.com/info/car/m...urance-policies-are-not-just-for-big-business*

*do you need commercial car insurance?*
If you can answer "yes" to any of the following questions, you may need commercial car insurance:

Are any of your vehicles used for pickup or delivery of goods, including supplies, materials, newspaper, pizza, other food items, or for messenger services?
Are any of your vehicles used for limousine, taxi service, or other livery service?
*A claim denied*
Imagine a pizza delivery guy, the driver (and owner) of a one-woman shuttle company, and an independent landscaping contractor standing on the side of the road, staring at their 3-car pileup. One by one, they pull out their phones to call their car insurance companies. In sequence their claims reps ask them to detail the accident and, upon hearing the answer, each rep murmurs, "Sorry, your personal car insurance won't cover this."


----------

